# pine tar recipe suggestions?



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2020)

Does anyone have a lard based pine tar recipe that is relatively hard?
The last one I made stayed a bit soft, maybe I used too much tar at 20%. I'd like to use at least 15%


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2020)

This one was on the edge of being too hard and brittle with 25% tallow and 10% PT. Hubby also didn't like it as well as my no-tallow version. I'd probably take 5% from the tallow and add it to the PT if you want to do a 15% PT version.

Castor Bean Oil 5%
Pine tar 10%
Coconut Oil 10%
Tallow 25%
Lard    50%

He and I both like this one better. If you want to go to 15% PT, I'd eliminate the Avocado and add that 5% to the PT.

Avocado Oil    5%
Pine tar 10%
Coconut Oil 12%
Sunflower, high oleic 18%
Lard    50%


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks @DeeAnna. I didn't see this until after I had already made my batch. I ended up only using 10%, it seems to be plenty.

Lard 50%
Coconut 20%
Olive 15%
Pine tar 10%
Castor 5%

Behaved a little better then my last batch, I got a good minute to handmix in the tar before it hit thick trace. By the time I got it poured, it was setting up but still soft enough I was able to poke at the top some and make it look purposeful.

I used Bickmore tar this time, its thinner and a bit smokier then the last stuff I used.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2020)

just pulled it out of the fridge, it still gelled but at least it didn't split down the middle like all my other recent soaps.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks good! I'm glad you had good results.

I have always used 10% PT and have been pretty happy with how the soap turns out. It doesn't last as long as the same recipe without PT, but it's not ridiculously short lived, especially when you take into consideration that DH rubs this soap directly on his (rather hairy) chest  and really loves to make lots of lather. Soap never lasts as long when used that way.

But he really likes this kind of soap and he has fun with it. If keeping him supplied with PT soap is all it takes to make him happy, well then....


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 6, 2020)

I too have a hairy chested hubby who uses it to lather his soap

I'm not sure he will use the pine tar, I hope so. I don't want to use the whole batch myself. I also just made neem soap, two batches of stink to go through lol.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2020)

I know you and I have tried various % of neem. What % do you like the best nowadays? I'm  using a well cured 20% neem bar in the shower right now and have been enjoying it. Very mild neem odor and an all around nice soap. Except for the odd odor, neem is a good fat to use for soap making.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

I think 20% - 25% is a good range for neem. The ones I just made are 25 but they also have 25% coconut which is just too much for me. They are for my FIL, he really liked this recipe last time.
I think once the scent fades, DH will like the extra cleansing too.

I never did find the batch of 100% I made. All I can think is somehow I picked up the bag I had them stored in and tossed it.

The scent doesn't bother me too much anymore. Its a bit strong for the first few days but its much more tolerable then pine tar.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah, I agree. The neem odor is much softer than pine tar especially after the first few weeks. For all of the angst I hear about the smell of neem soap, I have to say I'm okay with it.


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 17, 2020)

Can 'Pine Rosin' be used in soap making?  Can it replace 'Pine Tar'?


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosin (colophony) can be used as an ingredient in soap, but it's really not a replacement for or alternative to pine tar. Rosin is really tricky to include as an ingredient -- even more so than pine tar -- so study up on how to use rosin before you try this type of additive. I have never seen any reference that suggests rosin-based soap was ever used for skin problems like tar soap is.


----------



## slipperybubbles (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a question,  make some Pine Tar soap, following the recipes I find, but I always like to check them against a calc, BUT, I have not found any that list pine tar as an oil, am I missing something? Is pine Tar NOT and oil? I would like to get this straight in my head, so any more experienced soapers feel free to educate this Grasshopper, thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, pine tar is a oil. Soapcalc has it listed






						SoapCalc
					

Free versatile lye calculator for home soap making




					soapcalc.net


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 25, 2021)

In addition to Soapcalc, the Soapmakingfriend calc has it 
as well as
Soapee -- Soapmaking Recipe Builder & Lye Calculator
and
Summer Bee Meadow -- SBMCrafters | Soapmaking Calculator and Recipe Resizer

Majestic Mountain Meadow and Brambleberry calcs don't include pine tar. Hard to say why MMS doesn't list PT, but I suspect BB doesn't because they don't sell the stuff.


----------



## Ford (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi, I add lye/water to soft oils. Bring to light trace. Then add hard oils/butters/pinetar. Kept everything very pourable.  used 10% pinetar.


----------



## slipperybubbles (Feb 25, 2021)

obsidian, thank you, I have been using Majestic Mountain, I do not know how to use Soapcalc yet, I guess I need to sit down and figure that one out.


----------



## slipperybubbles (Feb 25, 2021)

hey DeeAnne, thanks for the other sites, I will check them out as well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2021)

Wendlebee said:


> Can 'Pine Rosin' be used in soap making?


As little as an ounce of rosin in a 5 lb batch boosts lather.
ROSIN saponifies much like an oil but without any resulting glycerin. It gives a smooth cold cream finish to the lather and also acts as a detergent and preservative.
SoapCalc - Rosin has the same SAP value as Wheat Germ Oil.
May cause contact dermatitis in sensitive individuals.


Wendlebee said:


> Can it replace 'Pine Tar'?


No. Think of Pine Tar as an additive. Although it is listed, it has no FA (Fatty Acids) so it looks like this on the print out.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> Rosin is really tricky to include as an ingredient -- even more so than pine tar


  This is true. To make it easier to work with, I buy *rosin powder* or grind the rock type to a fine powder in a dedicated food processor. It is sticky (think tree sap) and has a high melting point. Once melted, it's difficult to get it out of the container once it cools. So, I melt it down with an equal amount of coconut oil, pour into individual round cavity molds; freeze for an hour; pop the disks out and freeze them in a ZipLoc bag until I need one.
Rosin powder can be found locally during baseball season at a sporting goods store. Players use it on their gloves. It may also be available at music stores. String musicians use it on their bows to reduce friction.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2021)

slipperybubbles said:


> obsidian, thank you, I have been using Majestic Mountain, I do not know how to use Soapcalc yet, I guess I need to sit down and figure that one out.


It is worth the time and trouble if you want to design your own soap. MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) is good for making a "tried and true" soap recipe. If you want to formulate your own recipe you will want to use one of the others. Here's a link for a brief explanation on how I go about it. I always caution Newbies to take a cuppa with them to play -- the hours pass quickly! You can learn a lot *there* by using your mouse to hover over each number and the various subjects on the page. 

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/pinkish-soap.82993/page-2#post-876192*


----------



## Thomas guidry (Feb 26, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, pine tar is a oil. Soapcalc has it listed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very thick oil


----------



## Kaolin washer (Oct 14, 2021)

This is the best pine tar soap I make  %of 650 grams 1% Vee gum T,  and 9% Mahavir potash feldspar 200 mesh, mix with some oil, 5% pine tar, 40% olive oil, 30% beef tallow, and 15% coconut oil.  this will trace fast , so be ready,  this soap makes your hands feel incredible . somthing about the bentonite, and the balancing of it with feldspar.


----------



## Kaolin washer (Oct 14, 2021)

I mixed the feldspar into the 40% olive oil, the lyeamount is 75g and a water of 166 gram,  mix the Vee gum into the lye water before you addd lye


----------



## AliOop (Oct 25, 2021)

Kaolin washer said:


> This is the best pine tar soap I make  %of 650 grams 1% Vee gum T,  and 9% Mahavir potash feldspar 200 mesh, mix with some oil, 5% pine tar, 40% olive oil, 30% beef tallow, and 15% coconut oil.  this will trace fast , so be ready,  this soap makes your hands feel incredible . somthing about the bentonite, and the balancing of it with feldspar.


Sorry, I don't understand the use of these two ingredients:

Veegum T: this appears to be a special form of bentonite clay; is that correct? I'm not a huge fan of bentonite in soap, as opposed to the kaolins or french clays. I'd be interested to know why the bentonite would be a better choice for this soap.

Mahavir potash feldspar 200 mesh: this appears to be a pottery ingredient. What is its purpose in soap?

Thanks for explaining since I'm always interested to hear what others are doing with their soapmaking.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 25, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the use of these two ingredients:


That makes two of us!   Thanks for asking the question. 

BTW, I love *Aztec Healing Clay* (Bentonite). I use it in my shaving soap -- it's slickery for a smooth close shave; in *Detox Bath Salts*; and as a facial mask mixed with 2:1 water to clay for sensitive, mature skin. It's a good thing.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 25, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO I too love it in facial masks and bath soaks, just not in CP or HP soap. The soap texture is very uneven, with some crumbly spots, like the bentonite absorbed too much of the water. But I haven't tried it in shave soap, so that's a possibility. Would love to hear how the OP uses it, and if it is a special kind that works better for CP soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 26, 2021)

AliOop said:


> But I haven't tried it in shave soap, so that's a possibility.


You can't just add bentonite to your recipe, if that's what you're thinking. My shave soap isn't the typical Coconut / Tallow / Stearic Acid that's popular here. It's part of a balanced formula to give the best shave ever, developed over 3 years, tweaking each year I made it.

Ingredients: Avocado oil & healing Aztec clay provide a close shave with
smooth glide & minimal razor clog. Coconut oil, palm oil & castor oil,
provide great lather. Olive oil & cocoa butter (moisturizing emollients);
stearic acid, linseed oil, & soybean oil (antibacterial humectants to seal
moisture in) Green tea & vitamin E (antioxidants). Fragrance.

Lather improves greatly after 2-3 uses and gets even better over time.
Expect a 3-ounce bar to last 3 months with daily use. TIP: Can also be used
once a week as a clay mask facial.

When my DH first used it he could shave his entire face without have to rinse the blade. It left his face feeling clean and moisturised. He no longer came to the breakfast table with tissue stuck to a nick or two after shaving with his favorite aerosol; and no more "5 o'clock shadow"! Plus, the ladies loved it because we didn't have to shave our legs as often.


----------

